# 2022 SE R-Line Problems - Please Help!



## clowery713 (11 mo ago)

Hello all! I'm having some issues that I hope someone here can help me with. In December, I bought a 2022 Tiguan SE R-Line, which I really like, except it's having a few issues that are making me crazy. The dealership has not been helpful since the issues are intermittent. 

First issue, and most annoying, occurs when I first drive the vehicle (after its been sitting for more than an hour or so). When I put the vehicle in drive and accelerate, the car hesitates and bucks a bit, like it can't figure out what gear to put it in or like it's not really registering that I want to "go". It does this for a few seconds and then smooths out. Usually after this initial bucking / hesitation everything runs fine. It's only when I first start to drive and when the car is cold. It does this just about every time I start the vehicle and drive. 

The other issues I'm having are not as common but are still annoying. Carplay will display a black screen sometimes and I have to restart to get it to show the carplay screen. The rear camera has frozen several times and it makes the infotainment center reboot. Most recently, while sitting at a red light I got the message "Manually restart engine" and I had to turn the car off and back on before it would go. 

Any advice on any of these issues? Thanks!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The initial stumbling for the first 2-3 minutes has been talked often here. Apparently, normal, but obviously not desirable. One theory is that it's trying to warm the cat up quickly.


----------



## clowery713 (11 mo ago)

jonese said:


> The initial stumbling for the first 2-3 minutes has been talked often here. Apparently, normal, but obviously not desirable. One theory is that it's trying to warm the cat up quickly.


Yeah, I just found a thread that discusses the stumbling. This is very annoying! Thanks


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Also: https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/31266/
I don't know where that one is headed. Don't think a part replacement is going to fix the behavior.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

After 20K miles my Tig stumbled/hesitated for the first time the other day. I was in a hurry on the first start of the day and didn't give it my usual 30 second warm up before moving it. Drove fine after that as usual. What I'm saying is your hesitation is far from normal. There are no doubt thousands of Tiguans besides mine on the road that don't.


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

I had a 2020 SEL-R and now am back in a 2020SE-R after a brief foray with a 2020 GTI (looong story on the GTI).

The transmission seems to be determined to upshift very rapidly, I can be in 3rd gear before 20 mph. Try the transmission in S mode. Seems to improve the common complaints.

I had issues with the blank screen on the SEL which was a very early build, haven't experienced with the SE (12/21 build). Maybe a newer software version, I know that VW are over-the-air updating the Atlas.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

2021 here. I've never had any hesitation or stumbling, but I agree about the drive mode running through the gears too fast. It's an eco mode that wants to keep the RPMs as low as possible. Smooth, but if you need to accelerate, it just bogs down then jumps down a gear or two before it takes off. I run in the Sport mode 99.9% of the time and the shifting program is much better. It holds gears longer and is much more responsive. My only issue is first gear which is way too touchy. The slightest touch on the throttle will launch you across the intersection. I have to release the brake and let the car start to creep forward before I gently press the throttle. I talked to the dealer but they say they can't adjust the settings because... well... "That's the way it's supposed to be". I think it's just VW's way of making it just uncomfortable enough to make you use the Drive (Eco) mode.


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

GregRob said:


> 2021 here. I've never had any hesitation or stumbling, but I agree about the drive mode running through the gears too fast. It's an eco mode that wants to keep the RPMs as low as possible. Smooth, but if you need to accelerate, it just bogs down then jumps down a gear or two before it takes off. I run in the Sport mode 99.9% of the time and the shifting program is much better. It holds gears longer and is much more responsive. *My only issue is first gear which is way too touchy. The slightest touch on the throttle will launch you across the intersection. * I have to release the brake and let the car start to creep forward before I gently press the throttle. I talked to the dealer but they say they can't adjust the settings because... well... "That's the way it's supposed to be". I think it's just VW's way of making it just uncomfortable enough to make you use the Drive (Eco) mode.


It kind of feels like the Launch Mode that was on my now mistakenly gone Golf R. At least for about half a second.


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

i have a 22 sel-r tiguan and it also has stumbling but only at cold start. It goes away relatively quick. Its like abrubt shifting once u accelerate from zero.

The black screen on carplay i did have once- it hasnt happened since. I also had no GPS (carplay/built in nav) once too.
These infotainment issues are pretty typical across all OEMs so im not too worried about it.

I didnt have the other issues though.


----------



## former520_8784 (11 mo ago)

I picked up a 22 SE and have the same hesitation/ bucking issue. In the dealership at 650 miles. Bucks hard at fresh restart every time if off for more than 10-15 minutes and will do it at cruise between 30-45. Absolute trash to drive.

It also has the digital dash freeze up that requires the car to be restarted, the radio volume control will only adjust the 'voice' volume, car needs to be restarted.

It also registers 27-31 mpg on the dash, I drive it easy, but hand calculated is 19.2mpg.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

former520_8784 said:


> I picked up a 22 SE and have the same hesitation/ bucking issue. In the dealership at 650 miles. Bucks hard at fresh restart every time if off for more than 10-15 minutes and will do it at cruise between 30-45. Absolute trash to drive.


This is a different issue. The stumbling issue on this thread is that only happens for the first few minutes, typically on the first start of the day.

Yours should be much easier to get a dealer to agree to the problem.


----------



## dlow806 (10 mo ago)

clowery713 said:


> Hello all! I'm having some issues that I hope someone here can help me with. In December, I bought a 2022 Tiguan SE R-Line, which I really like, except it's having a few issues that are making me crazy. The dealership has not been helpful since the issues are intermittent.
> 
> First issue, and most annoying, occurs when I first drive the vehicle (after its been sitting for more than an hour or so). When I put the vehicle in drive and accelerate, the car hesitates and bucks a bit, like it can't figure out what gear to put it in or like it's not really registering that I want to "go". It does this for a few seconds and then smooths out. Usually after this initial bucking / hesitation everything runs fine. It's only when I first start to drive and when the car is cold. It does this just about every time I start the vehicle and drive.
> 
> ...



Been having those same exact issues on my 2022 VW SE R-Line. Trying the software update from this thread and see where it goes from there....Good Luck All 🍀


----------



## vw_cruise (Jan 15, 2015)

My 22 was really bad about bucking when first taking off. Performed the following procedure and seemed to help. Been a few days now and it shifts a lot smoother when cold and first drive of the day.


----------



## bigprize (8 mo ago)

We have a 2022 SE and it had that exact same hesitation/stumble on first acceleration from having been off for a while. It seems like it stumbles on the very first 1-2 shift for a second or two, then drives normally after that. Starting in sport mode seems to maybe eliminate it, but I have not experimented enough to be sure.


----------



## bigprize (8 mo ago)

Just tried the re-learn procedure in the video posted above…..did not seem to help.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

On my vehicle the problem has minimised as the weather has warmed up. I suspect that the oil in the turbocharger is still a little cold and so the turbo is not spinning as fast as it should for a few seconds, or maybe even a minute or so, and this causes the initial lag when the throttle is applied from low revs. Once the oil warms a little then all is okay. 

Of course, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Are you just starting your car and throwing it into D and driving away?
I always let my cars sit for at least 1 minute to let the fluids circulate. I have a '21 and have not encountered the hesitation issues, I do have an infotainment update that the dealer needs to do though.


----------



## bigprize (8 mo ago)

We have only owned our '22 since the end of May, so it's been all warm-weather driving. Yes, in the summer, I just start up and drive away. In the winter cold, I typically give my cars at least 30 seconds or so to warm up, but as I stated we haven't owned our Tiguan but a month or so.


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

I also have the hesitation issue after initial start up if driven right away.

I now usually warms up until the drop in RPM and I am good to go.

I do that in Winter and warm weather conditions.

2022 R-Line Canadian Model


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't experience the hesitation at all, but I wait for the RPMs to drop before I start driving in any type of weather.


----------

